# no start jd



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Older jd dt150 mower.

Runs fine while gas that i poured in crab is there.

Gas has been replaced and gets to the float/bowl without issues and filter is new.

*Any ideas why the gas wont travel from the float/bowl into the cylinder to be fired upon?*


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy OMF,

If you are getting fuel to the float/bowl, most likely you have a plugged jet in the carburetor.

If you are not getting fuel to the float/bowl, your fuel shut-off solenoid may not be working.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

must be plugged jet. 
Yea I hate rebuilding carbs. I can never get the settings right. The last one smoked so bad some one called the fire dept on me. I think it was my wife. The setting screws are sensitive.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Look on ebay for a new replacement carburetor.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

omf !! can you get down on your knees and put an ear to the carby solenoid and have your wife or yourself turn the ignition on and off, listen to hear a click in the solenoid, no click then the needle is what is plugging the main jet, as a temporary fix, you can remove the solenoid and nip off about 1/4" of the needle, --- expect back firing after shutting down the engine though after use.


----------

